# 2006 FAW-VW Bora Facelift (Mk4)



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Looks like VW's FAW Joint Venture is facelifting the Mk4 to bring it into line with VW's latest lineup.
Expect this to come out in a month or two.
http://www.carspyshots.net/zerothread?id=19192
*Fact* FAW-VW sell 3 generations of Jetta's in China. 
There is the Facelifted Mk2 Jetta http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I...4.JPG, the Mk4 Jetta as Bora and the soon to be released Mk5 Jetta as Sagitar.


_Modified by phaeton at 11:06 AM 4-3-2006_


----------



## XXXlowdown (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: 2006 FAW-VW Bora Facelift (phaeton)*

interesting....
kinda like the chinese "b6 passat" http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2312559
for once, i am jealous of a chinese product


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: 2006 FAW-VW Bora Facelift (XXXlowdown)*

how soon til we see Chinese-mk4 front end swaps


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: 2006 FAW-VW Bora Facelift (jetta9103)*

















Ewww, that looks uglier than Liza Minelli. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Nothing wrong with the Bora/Jetta4 as it is.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: 2006 FAW-VW Bora Facelift (Dr Dub UK)*

The tail lights received some corporate styling on the boot lid. The tails are now 2 pc.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

June/July release for FAW-VW Bora Facelift.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: 2006 FAW-VW Bora Facelift (XXXlowdown)*

B5.5.5


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: 2006 FAW-VW Bora Facelift (bryanb5.5)*

I kind of like it.


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: 2006 FAW-VW Bora Facelift (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_B5.5.5

Haha, or B5.75?


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

New info has come to hand the FAW-VW Jetta Mk4 Facelift is being jointly made with VW Mexico as VW Mexico is planning on making it for Mexican market.
1st question could this be a proposed entry level vehicle for NA ?
Info from this article http://wardsauto.com/ar/vw_sagitar_china/


_Modified by phaeton at 4:34 PM 6-21-2006_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (phaeton)*



































_Modified by phaeton at 4:25 PM 6-22-2006_


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (phaeton)*

looks like the b5.5's front end with different headlights. looks interesting. the back looks weird though.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

let the US conversions begin!!!!!!!!


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (urogolf)*

the two piece healights dont line up very well in that one pic


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

New pictures are emerging as FAW-VW release there facelifted Bora on Saturday.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Official Pictures*


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Pictures (phaeton)*

Nice find Ben. I think you know where they are going.


----------

